# Vape King - Another New Juice Line coming soon



## Stroodlepuff (26/3/15)

I'm once again not going to say what it is...instead I'll post these

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Philip Dunkley (26/3/15)

@Stroodlepuff You are seriously living up to your name, Vape King, your Juice Line up is very impressive. Loving it!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Jakey (26/3/15)

i know i know........ baklava!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (26/3/15)

Jakey said:


> i know i know........ baklava!



I'm sure quite a few people do


----------



## Stroodlepuff (26/3/15)

Philip Dunkley said:


> @Stroodlepuff You are seriously living up to your name, Vape King, your Juice Line up is very impressive. Loving it!!!



Thanks buddy


----------



## Jakey (26/3/15)

lol jokes i have no clue

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Philip Dunkley (26/3/15)

Oooh, I know, I know.
I've Been vaping this for over a month now, and you guys are gonna love it!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (26/3/15)

Stroodlepuff said:


> I'm once again not going to say what it is...instead I'll post these
> 
> View attachment 23793
> View attachment 23794
> ...



I like the second picture @Stroodlepuff

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (26/3/15)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (21/4/15)

The day has finally arrived  We will be getting this stock today so without much further ado I present to you

@WorldWonders premium local E-liquid!

These juices are made by one of our own Forumites and are absolutely amazing and superb quality E-liquids!

I will post the flavour profiles shortly but I can guarantee they are excellent!!!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver (21/4/15)

Wow, love the names @Stroodlepuff 
All the best!


----------



## brads (21/4/15)

World wonders colossus...My ADV last week.
Stonehenge is also good.

Good line this....


----------



## Stroodlepuff (21/4/15)

Colossus
A complex blend of rich nutty desert flavours best described as just plain awesome.
A perfect after dinner treat.

Table Mountain
An intricate blend of stone fruit flavours layered in a subtle tart base, rounded off with a hint of coconut.
Similar to a Hertzog cookie.

Great Wall
Creamy milky maple candy.
This is something like the well-known Chinese “white bunny” sweet.

Taj Mahal
An exotic blend of tropical fruit and florals wrapped in white chocolate.
Something to fall in love with.

Colosseum
Inspired by Aunt Annie’s famous “Peppermint Crisp” tart.
A perfectly balanced desert.

Stonehenge
A darker version of the classic RY4 with an extra helping of caramel and a hint of scotch.
A treat for tobacco lovers.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Festival Panda (21/4/15)

hahaha was gonna guess salty nuts


----------



## Stroodlepuff (21/4/15)

World Wonders is now live 

Testers will be available tomorrow afternoon

View them Here


----------

